# IDE Java iPad



## Garzak (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je relance un pavé dans la grande marre des IDE sur iPad. J'utilise Eclipse sur mon Mac, et je souhaiterais programmer en Java sur mon iPad (je suis débutant en java...).

Après avoir cherché (longtemps), lu (beaucoup) et recommencé (régulièrement), pas moyen de trouver une solution à cette grande question: comment programmer en java depuis un iPad?

Je me suis penché sur les IDE en ligne.
Orion, projet de Eclipse. Je peux editer mon code, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment le compiler en ligne (plutôt chiant pour un IDE, n'est-ce pas?).
Puis eXo IDE cloud machin blabla (bref, un autre IDE dans le cloud, avec un nom pompeux).
Même chose, je peux editer mes dossier, mettre des fichiers dedans... et c'est tout, pas moyen de compiler le moindre petit "Hello World".

Du coup, si l'un d'entre vous a une idée, suggestion, impression personnelle, voir une solution à partager sur ce sujet, je vous y invite.

C'est quand même un gros problème selon moi. Je sais que l'iPad est une machine à consomer du contenu, mais parfois un peu de création ne fait pas de mal. 

Merci


----------

